# Canister line missing?



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

hey everyone, on my charcoal canister I think i am missing a line off the top. There is 2 hoses going off of it right now, but on the top there is a spot that seems to be missing a hose. I found a small hose that seems like it goes to the canister, it has a crack on it though. Here is some pictures.





















Am I correct in thinking this line goes to the canister? It seems to go to around the top of the engine block after that around the air intake where it goes into the engine. If this is the correct line what do you think this line not being connected has done? Is it possible this has contributed to my poor mpg? Or the buzzing coming from around my gas tank when I turn off my truck? (Its not a fuel pump noise) And do you think I can fix the crack with electrical tape?


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

If the line runs to the intake manifold, then, Yes, most likely. You should have enough slack to cut the split end off and push it back on.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

It actually runs down the the hard vacuum lines that are bolted to the timing cover! It should be traceable back to that......


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Any idea what it does?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's a vacuum signal line that works the purge valve on top of your charcoal canister, which stores fuel vapors from the gas tank until they can be sucked into the intake and burned, rather than vented into the atmosphere. You could just replace the vacuum hose, as well.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

you don't have a vacuum diagram?


----------

